# Reelcentipede soil results



## ReelCentipede (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey guys, just got my sample results in.


Any good ideas on where to start. I am in Charleston, SC. Centipede Lawn 4 years old. The only thing i applies this year was this



An entire bag in May. Yes...the whole thing. This is before I started reading. My entire yard is only about 3700 Sq ft. Yes, I didn't measure the yard until about 3 weeks ago. HELP!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

ReelCentipede said:


> Hey guys, just got my sample results in.
> 
> 
> Any good ideas on where to start. I am in Charleston, SC. Centipede Lawn 4 years old. The only thing i applies this year was this
> ...


That comes out to 2.16lbN/M. Seems that has 50% slow release and atrazine. If it survived the 1lbN/M fast release and atrazine overdose you should be in the clear now. You probably won't need to fertilize that centipede for the rest of the season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ReelCentipede I moved this into its own thread since it is not related to FAS.


----------



## ReelCentipede (Jun 11, 2019)

@g-man sorry and thanks. I was just looking for a busy discussion to throw it under.

@FlaDave Sounds like i tried to start myself a renovation project...😂. Well, it all survived. Not sure how at this point. So do i need to do anything about that ridiculous phosphorus reading? Not sure why that is so high? Thanks for all the info BTW.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm no expert when it comes to soil amendments. I would avoid fertilizers containing Phosphorus if it were my lawn though. Centipede doesn't need much to keep it happy usually.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

At what depth did you take your soil sample? Phosphorus levels change dramatically as you go deeper in the soil profile.


----------



## ReelCentipede (Jun 11, 2019)

I used my weasel edger and cut out cubes from various spots in my yard, only grabbing a little bit of soil from the very bottom of each of those cubes. Actually, i remember scooping up the dirt from the hole side rather than the bottom of the cubes when i removed them. I believe that the weasel edger is anywhere from 3-4".


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I would guess your sampling has as much to do with your high P result as your actual soil. At any rate avoid amendments with P until next spring after you take your next sample.

Maybe purchase a soil sampling probe in the meantime. I like this one.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Would elemental sulphur help with his high ph? What's the difference between high S on his soil analysis compared to elemental sulphur?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> What's the difference between high S on his soil analysis compared to elemental sulphur?


Results of a soil analysis reflect the amount of S in all of its forms. Elemental sulfur does not remain as elemental sulfur in the soil for very long as soil microbiology will convert to it sulfate (a plant nutrient) withing a year, maybe two. Consequently, the S reported in a soil analysis primarily reflects the amount of sulfate in the soil.


----------

